

Even a genius can get suckered - edw519
http://www.cnn.com/2009/POLITICS/07/29/levenson.finance.regulation/index.html

======
tokenadult
Yes. Intelligence as psychologists define it, or genius as psychologists
define it (which Newton certainly had), is not a guarantee against
irrationality, as cognitive scientists and behavioral economists define that.

<http://www.project-syndicate.org/commentary/stanovich1>

